# Coop and Pen Questions



## cardgunner (Apr 3, 2017)

I was thinking of making a coop and pen similar to the one attached. I was however thinking of making the bottom of the coop wire mesh for easy clean up. I live in the north east and experience harsh winters. During the winter months I was going to skirt the coop. Will this be OK? I will have 4 to 6 chickens. 

My plan is to move both pieces weekly during spring to fall season and fertilize the lawn. Comments?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sounds like a winner to me!Chickens can turn a grassy area into a mud hole in no time.That way you have no mud spots and the chickens will have fresh grass to eat and won't get dirty..Plus,the grass gets fertilized.It's a win-win situation.BTW,welcome to the chicken forum!!!


----------



## cardgunner (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks.

But you don't see an issue with the open floor plan during the winter months, as long as keep the coop skirted? I will skirt with canvas (Plastic) or make a plywood skirt. Either way it won't be 100% absolute wind proof. But it won't be drafty either.

I'll make sure the water is fresh and not frozen.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I've seen stationary coops with wire mesh floors that have plenty of ventilation around here. The only problem with wire mesh floors is that piles of poop builds up on the soil under the coops. I think the depth of snow you'd have would prevent you from moving a tractor coop around your yard. The sturdiness of the skirting in order to withstand strong winds and weight of snow piling up against your tractor coop might be a concern. In addition, ammonia fumes are released upwards. This is where proper ventilation will be needed to get rid of the ammonia fumes which could possibly cause health issues to your birds.
When there's good weather and no snow, I think it would work for you.


----------



## cardgunner (Apr 3, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> Welcome to the forum. I've seen stationary coops with wire mesh floors that have plenty of ventilation around here. The only problem with wire mesh floors is that piles of poop builds up on the soil under the coops. I think the depth of snow you'd have would prevent you from moving a tractor coop around your yard. The sturdiness of the skirting in order to withstand strong winds and weight of snow piling up against your tractor coop might be a concern. In addition, ammonia fumes are released upwards. This is where proper ventilation will be needed to get rid of the ammonia fumes which could possibly cause health issues to your birds.
> When there's good weather and no snow, I think it would work for you.


Thanks. During winter months it would be stationary to a point. I was going to keep a drop cloth under the coop during those months to capture the mess. However the pen would not have a drop cloth. Should it? I would imagine they would peck the S%^t out the cloth. (Pun intended). During the winter months it would stay on our gravel driveway. How much crap will accumulate in the pen during cold winter months?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Actually quite a bit will accumulate when you're talking large fowl and in a pretty short time span.

You also need to pay heed to the rule of 4 square feet of open floor space per large fowl. The dimensions of the coop in the pic is not large enough for six birds. Might even be too small for four.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One other thing to think about, metal wire is cold and being in the Northern climes could be a threat to the birds' feet when it comes to frost bite.


----------



## cardgunner (Apr 3, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Actually quite a bit will accumulate when you're talking large fowl and in a pretty short time span.
> 
> You also need to pay heed to the rule of 4 square feet of open floor space per large fowl. The dimensions of the coop in the pic is not large enough for six birds. Might even be too small for four.


I'm planning on 4 to 6 Orpingtons. I was going to make it 4' x 6' for the coop. The pen maybe 8' x 4'.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You also have to remove any floor space taken up by the feeder and waterer and nest boxes if they are not on the outside of the coop. 

Think in terms of bad weather and whether or not the birds have to remain up. If they don't have enough space to move around and be chickens it does cause issues like feather picking and cannibalism. A too confined space is also more apt to make them vulnerable to disease. 

For all of us when it comes to poultry housing, the rule of thumb with these guys is go bigger because it works out better for us and for them. And it's much easier to not deal with the issues the crop up when not enough space has been planned for.


----------



## cardgunner (Apr 3, 2017)

robin416 said:


> You also have to remove any floor space taken up by the feeder and waterer and nest boxes if they are not on the outside of the coop.
> 
> Think in terms of bad weather and whether or not the birds have to remain up. If they don't have enough space to move around and be chickens it does cause issues like feather picking and cannibalism. A too confined space is also more apt to make them vulnerable to disease.
> 
> For all of us when it comes to poultry housing, the rule of thumb with these guys is go bigger because it works out better for us and for them. And it's much easier to not deal with the issues the crop up when not enough space has been planned for.


I was going to have the nesting boxes outside of the main area but I did not consider the space for the feeder or water.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Keeping chickens seems like such a simple thing. Then reality hits. They are fairly complicated when it comes to keeping them happy and healthy, especially if they are not able to roam at will. But then that's what those of us that have them for enjoyment obsess about, do they have everything they need? But with that approach we have birds that are over ten years old because we questioned everything about their care.

Too many don't check first and jump in with both feet, then five months down the road find out that those selling the prefab coops lied and no way does the coop they bought fit the number of birds they have. You did. Which means your birds already have an advantage. 

And now that you've got us thinking about your new setup, it's much enjoyed by everyone if we can see how it all comes together.


----------

